# MF 231 rear end break down?



## PlanB (Aug 25, 2010)

Can anyone here post up a copy of the break down of the left rearend housing on a mf 231? Ive got one with the pin that holds the rear arms broke of in the housing and i believe ive got to tear apart the whole axle housing to get it out and install a new one. If anyone has done this before please let me know if there are any short cuts to fixing this problem if you dont have a break down of it...thanks.Bye


----------



## PlanB (Aug 25, 2010)

Well nevermind i got it all figured out ! Are there any tractor mechanics that come to this site? if not then does anyone know a forum i can go to that has technical advise and whatnot? Anyway if anyone wants to know i had to remove the whole right axle housing to get that pin out ,it has a lock nut that holds it in like i thought it did. Its a good job it will probably pay about 500bucks in labor so its worth tearing into......:rockin:


----------



## 529549 (Jun 6, 2007)

make sure your housing didnt score or crack. youll be better with locktight on the threads to insure it doesnt loosen, it happens so,etimes after replacing them.


----------



## ButchBCD17WD (May 8, 2011)

AGCO Online Parts Books


----------

